# Hello



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi guys,

Im Raz, wanted to intro as i've been reading this board for a while on recommendation from nick500 (i go to uni with him/tom84) - ive been lifting weights for a few years, but ive started getting into it more seriously as of late. Im currently training for a half marathon in february so i guess i'm cutting. Just wanted to say this board has a great attitude towards supporting each other, and i hope to learn from it in the future.

Shouts to everyone on here 

RaZ


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi mate,

sorry i missed this thread 

welcome to musclechat! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

welcome raz


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome Raz,

How about posting sometime??


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Raz,

Wow! Half marathon :shock:

I'm knackered after 30 mins on the treadmill :lol: :lol: :lol:

Welcome Bud, and let us know how you're getting on with training for something like that - I don't think anyone here has done / posted about that yet....could be wrong tho!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

Treadmill for 30 mins!, I'm lucky if I can drag my ass out of bed for a "gay" power walk  for 40 mins in the morning. SUPER!! :lol:

Welcome to the forum bud

J


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

> I'm lucky if I can drag my ass out of bed for a "gay" power walk for 40 mins in the morning. SUPER!!


Hehehe, maybe the knotted vest and lycra cycling shorts contribute to the "gay" power walk image!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

Welcome aboard bro, hope you learn and grow during your stay here


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

Bloody hell, another one who knows about my lycra clothing fetish :lol: but I was really trying to keep the knotted vest thing a secret. :lol:

J


----------

